# Son Wants to Learn



## RAMROD1

My 14 year old son wants to learn, I am looking at the Dean Exhibition Acoustic-Electric Guitar at Guitar Center, what are the thoughts on this for a first timer? 

Just a note here before someone starts about the age thing, my son knows before even asking if dad spends the money he has to follow through, he has been considering this for almost a year before committing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1

No one has a comment or experience with this brand guitar? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dunedawg

IMHO, the best 1st guitar for the money is a Fender Squire Strat. They are very easy to set up for a beginner to play. If a guitar is hard to play, he might get discouraged. I bought my 1st Squire about 30 years ago. My son still plays it some, and he has several guitars. Guitar Center has these on sale all the time.


----------



## RAMROD1

Thanks for the input. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassguitarman

I'm not familiar with that acoustic electric, but the reviews are good. That being said, I think what dunedawg said above is true. An inexpensive Fender strat is a good starter guitar. The neck is easy to play, and if your son gives up you can sell it on craigslist. I still have an older strat squire and it is the one that I leave out in the bedroom to grab as my daily plunker. 

I'm not a big fan of acoustic guitars as a starter for a kid. Even with a good setup and action, they are not as easy to finger as an electric - and that can lead to discouragement.


----------



## dunedawg

Also, start out with very light strings, such as .008 to .042's.


----------



## RAMROD1

Thanks again for the input! I am not sure why he wants acoustic but will discuss it with him. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I encourage you to back him on this, you never know.


----------



## RAMROD1

Whitebassfisher said:


> I encourage you to back him on this, you never know.


Oh most definitely!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dunedawg

Check these out

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Squier/

Here's some acoustics

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Squier/SA100-Acoustic-Guitar-112793543.gc


----------



## dk2429

My first guitar was an Epiphone PR-150 VS and it's like $150 at guitar center I believe. It's funny cause now I have a '58 Gibson J45, Les Paul, Stratocaster, etc,.. and I still play that Epiphone more than anything. Its a beautiful sounding guitar!!!


----------

